# Family living in Amsterdam Zuid/Amstelveen vs Hilversum?



## DutchKiwiGirl (Feb 10, 2015)

HI everyone. First time poster here seeking some advice / recommendations. We are relocating from New Zealand to Amsterdam in April/May due to my husband's promotion & we are currently reviewing two international school locations for our 12 & 9 year old daughters. AICS in Amsterdam Zuid and International College Hilversum. The plan is for them to spend one year in an english language syllabus while they learn some dutch and then maybe go to a dutch school in year two. That's the thinking now, guess we'll see how that pans out. However, which locations should we base ourselves in? I have heard that Hilversum is more family friendly and a safer place for kids to ride around/meet friends/hang out & also an easy commute to A/dam. While we are attracted to being close to the city for work and for the general A/dam vibe - not because of the night life, because we don't go out that much - but because it could be a change for our family to enjoy city life. However, first & foremost want a safe & family friendly environment & a bit of grass/garden with a house, in which we can relax. Is anyone able to share their insights on this particular issue? It's a bit hard to make decisions from afar until we see what each place looks & feels like. But I wondered if any one with experience of those schools & also those areas could share their thoughts. Your help is much appreciated! 





Like ·


----------



## Borntotravel (Feb 24, 2015)

*Amsterdam/Amstelveen?*

Hi - we are also moving to the Netherlands end of March with our 9yr and 12 yrd olds. We lived in Australia for 10 years. I've just returned from a visit to Amsterdam to look at properties and schools - we only looked at the International school of Amsterdam and looked at Old South and Amstelveen for houses. We loved the feel of the Old South - lots of lovely charming apartments but lots and lots of stairs (you should google images for stairs in Amsterdam apartments). It's a lovely location if you like to have access to the City - great museums for kids and nice parks too. But Old South is definitely more City living re parking, no gardens etc. We did not like Amstelveen - it didn't have the character or appeal that the Old South has. When we return end of March, we will be looking at Hilversum, Bussum, Naarden areas and also the International school there - I don't think the commute to International School Amsterdam is practical. So we are still up in the air about where to live and which school to attend. I cannot find information on what Hilversum International school offers ito extra-curricular activities which is important for our children (sports and music).

Maybe we should exchange emails?

All the best to you.


----------



## rmxpat (Mar 29, 2015)

Hilversum is very nice. It is also the 'home' of Dutch media - TV and Radio broadcasting etc.. It is situated just a bit south of Amsterdam. I live in Weesp which is near Hilversum, Bussum, Naarden etc in the area - all in the area known as " 't Gooi"
Do a Google search for 
Hilversum, the Netherlands

Good luck!!!!


----------

